

Apple tries to put the kibosh on iPad and iPhone giveaways - dkd903
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/06/01/apple-tries-to-put-the-kibosh-on-ipad-and-iphone-giveaways/

======
zbowling
Apple really can't control products purchased that someone wants to give away.
Guidelines only for those that work with Apple and have sale representatives
to obtain items in bulk. They could refuse to sell to you knowing you are
going to give it away, but once you own it, their options are little more
limited (mostly to copyright and trademark infringement pretty much all they
have to fall back on).

The rules are not really all that bad though.
[http://fortunebrainstormtech.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/app...](http://fortunebrainstormtech.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/apple_3pp_guidelines_1-1-11.pdf)

------
mahrain
This must be very highly tuned brand management, keeping the brand proposition
value in the eyes of the consumer. If it's free too often, it loses it's
value.

